# snakehead update



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

Some may remember a while back got on conversation about snakeheads an I was working on license to raise an breed snakeheads just figured would let everyone know I can legally possess snakeheads so excited cant wait to start studies on these awesome fish. Few more upgrades to holding tank an after winter fish will be put in tank\pond


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Congrats. I'm excited for you. ) Fun ain't it?


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't like all the stuff I have to do to keep them lots of paperwork but cool part is I get to watch them everyday an see how they interact. I'm really hoping I get the red southern snakeheads they look so mean


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

How big of a tank do you need to keep those? Pond? How many will you keep? What's their diet like? Can juveniles be sold to pet traders or to US Aisian food markets? 

And what's your attraction to those beasts specifically? I'm genuinely curious.


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

I find them to be very interesting fish is why I want them. I have a 4500g concrete pond wit insulated walls An a complex filtration system. As for babys if I have it happen all babys must be registered cannot be sold.all fish will have microchips imbedded under skin that monitors health an helps keep track of which is which. Diet as far as I know they supply its some sort of protein mix. As for how many I get is to be determined by state. Without proper license its fedral offense to possess. Every week all fish have to be measured An weighed water tested 3 times a day.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Surprised they let what you're doing happen. The Snakehead will eventually become a much larger problem in our waterways than what it is now.


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

Its for science studies they want to figure out how they breed what it takes to breed how fast they grow all kinds of things so they can figure a way to get rid of them. Its all for research to them but for me its the excitement of having these fish. That's y they are letting me do this. Need to know the enemy so it can be destroyed


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Okay, I guess I understand.


----------



## rift lake (Nov 8, 2012)

make sure that pond has something to stop them from getting away, they can and have been known to cross land a short distance, and keep them out of local waterways


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Congrats on the license. Back in the day, actually not too long ago, you could buy all the snakeheads you wanted at the LFS. Now due to intentional and accidental release in Florida they have rained hell on the ecosystem. As long as you are not within 200 yards of a source of fresh water they should be ok. I do agree that the Gov. is letting you do the dirty work for them by allowing you to figure out their waeknesses. On the brightside, you get to work with a fish most can only hope to see on the net or public aquarium. 

For the record, I've owned them on several occasions and the are interesting to watch. Watch out, they grow fast.


----------



## choutman (Mar 6, 2012)

don't you live right on the Missouri river??? that floods yearly????...wow


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

1^
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/sad-sad-night-42952.html


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Now it's starting to look reckless.


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't live on Missouri river I live near a smaller river. The pond is inside a shed with concrete floors so they can't escape an nothing can get in. Everything that can go wrong is in the process of being covered so these fish don't make it into real water ways even if they do they can be tracked


----------



## choutman (Mar 6, 2012)

I guess I just don't agree with it...whats to research?? they are invasive and kill all natives with no natural predator...I live in Missouri we just outlawed cock fighting a few years ago we have the most puppy mills we allow people that live on flood plains to have snakehead fish....it just seems like just because they allow it that does not make it a good idea...I fish in all the trout fisheries in southern mo. im going to be PISSED when I pull up a snakehead I am a land owner with a river system and ponds....THIS IS A BAD IDEA....just one persons opinion


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

Ur opion is appreciated everyone has one. I know how u all feel I love fishing an they are invasive if they take over the water systems take away swimming holes an all other fish. Then I have nothing to do to get away from kids lol


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 27, 2012)

I remembered that post as well, Tom. Wouldn't be surprised to hear about a snakehead infestation in Missouri in a few years. Truth is the OP just tried to find a way to get around existing law that is in place for good reason and is probably not interested in research at all.


catfisherpro said:


> Need to know the enemy so it can be destroyed


What people don't understand is that it only takes one little mistake and you have a huge, irreversible disaster.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm sorry it seems like everyone is bashing you(including me).There are alot of "serious" keepers here and many others who probly have more sense.It all sounds like a recipe for disaster,and I personally can't even imagine a fence or outbuilding that will have the effect on flooding waters we all would wish for.The microchips sounds an explanation for a failed plan?Who pays to search for these fish ,and really I have little faith in a GOV'T agencie to really look out for anyones "welfare".I seriously question the licensing agencies decision along with the fact they need research to understand what we are all up against(they've already been reported in Michigan I believe).This information is not the "secret files" the East is kepping "top secret" and hidden from us.
And water test?Expect no better water than a common oscar tank would have.These fish are huge waste creators(another issue for the enviroment) like "oscars or goldish"
I'm blown away at the amount of stupidity our gov't puts before us everyday and we remain ignorantly silent about.I don't think one person makes a difference,but think one (more) of those fish will,so I geuss I could be wrong?
At this point I geuss you know where I stand,But don't be suprised I WISH YOU GOOD LUCK,as bad luck for you and those fish is BAD LUCK FOR US ALL!
I'm however, sick it sounds interested in how this goes .as you know I owned a snakehead,back in the 80's when every LFS had tanks full of babies(they breed so uncontrabely you'll have to have some fry).
So if the beatings aren't so bad I hope you keep postung to lets us know how it goes.
I hope you are taking this action quite a bit more seriously than the "authorities".
Good luck again(please!)


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm taking this very serious I'm trying to make it to where there's no way they get in river which y I put the pond in a shed has about 1ft tall edges of concrete the shed was built farther away from the river in a point where water has never reached. I want this to work out cause I have put alot of money into this pond an shed an about the same amount into just the filtration. I know they are gonna be messy almost all carnivores are. I knew there would be people against this an that's fine its why I posted this. Who knows maybe govnt reads this post an decides its not safe then I'm stuck with another exspensive catfish pond. But I'm taking all precautions I'll keep updated but don't get the fish for about 2months maybe 3 but will still answer questions or try to help with frustrations


----------

